# Connecting to PCM 2.0



## warnerbrs2689 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a home theater system for Christmas that outputs at 5.1 channel sound, but I realized that my TV only outputs at PCM 2.0 channel sound. Now I have to take the whole thing back. Is there any decent option for a home theater system that outputs at PCM 2.0 channel sound? I can't seem to find anything about it online.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Warner,

Welcome to TSF.

The wording of your question is confusing. List your components and we'll try to help sort it out.

Let's go back a step; what is your source? Are you feeding the new SS system from the TV? If so, stereo is probably your only option. Does the SS system have any DSP (digital signal processing) or simulated surround modes? If so, they'll take the stereo signal and push it to all speakers. Not true 5.1 but the best you'll probably get.

If you're using a cable or Sat box they have digital outputs. Hook that up to the SS system for audio.

regards,
yustr


----------

